# replacement hinges for medicine cabinet



## Darkk Helmet (May 1, 2016)

I have a 10 year old good quality medicine cabinet but one of the hinges gave up the ghost and the other isn't far behind. Trying to find replacement hinges has become quite the task and I was hoping someone here could help.

The cabinet is a two hinge single door weighing 19 lbs with mirrors on the outside and inside. The cabinet is frameless and full overlay from what I have read. I have determined the original hinges are 170 degree swing. Working with Rockler and Cabinetparts.com has been pretty useless. I think I have found a replacement but would like to have a little more confidence before purchasing. Pictures of the original hinge and the replacement are below.

Replacement: http://www.rockler.com/full-overlay-blumreg-170deg-snap-close-clip-top-frameless-hinges-pair

edit: Rockler replied and confirmed this is the correct replacement.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The hinge you have on the link is pretty close but isn't as heavy duty. You might look at this one. http://www.cupboardware.com.au/component/hikashop/product/15-blum-170-degree-clip-top-hinge


----------



## Darkk Helmet (May 1, 2016)

*thanks but..*



Steve Neul said:


> The hinge you have on the link is pretty close but isn't as heavy duty. You might look at this one. http://www.cupboardware.com.au/component/hikashop/product/15-blum-170-degree-clip-top-hinge


Thanks for the info but aren't they both the same Blum hinge? Hard to tell without a manufacturers part number to compare.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Darkk Helmet said:


> Thanks for the info but aren't they both the same Blum hinge? Hard to tell without a manufacturers part number to compare.


Unless they changed things they made one 170 degrees for a very light weight door and a heavier one for larger doors.


----------



## Darkk Helmet (May 1, 2016)

Thanks Steve. I decided on the ones I posted for a simple reason. All the necessary parts are included. After looking at the site you suggested I just wasn't sure I could put the correct parts together to make the hinges I need. If the ones I ordered look too flimsy for the replacement I will take another look at the ones you suggest.


----------

